# Fireplace Brick Veneer TV Mounting



## RICKM15752 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi,
I'm presently remodeling my family room and would like to install a flat panel TV over the fireplace. I don't have any other place to install the TV in this room, so over the fireplace is the best option.

The fireplace is traditional masonry with floor to ceiling full brick veneer. I removed the drywall on one side of the veneer and can see about six inches between the rough finished brick of the chimney and the brick veneer.

I'm debating on whether or not to remove the upper half of the brick veneer and replace it with drywall which would allow me to put the wiring behind the TV. I used my in-wall camera to look into the 6" void behind the brick veneer and I can see what appears to be 2x6 framing. This 2x6 framing is horizontal, spanning the back of the brick veneer. I assume this is support for the brick. Also, there is some drywall on the sides, just behind the brick veneer. Is the drywall for fire code? The drywall doesn't span the entire horizontal length of the brick veneer.

I don't think there is a concern for heat behind the brick veneer since the 2x6, combustible wood framing, is in that area now. Installing NM 12-2 wire for ac power and low voltage cables should be ok as well.

Anyone else with a similar situation? Can someone who knows about fireplace construction let me know if what I'm about to do is sound?


Thanks for reading.
Rick


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

RICKM15752 said:


> Hi,
> I'm presently remodeling my family room and would like to install a flat panel TV over the fireplace. I don't have any other place to install the TV in this room, so over the fireplace is the best option.
> 
> The fireplace is traditional masonry with floor to ceiling full brick veneer. I removed the drywall on one side of the veneer and can see about six inches between the rough finished brick of the chimney and the brick veneer.
> ...


I don't see any problem here. Your chimney is probaly lined with clay pipe which will keep the heat out of that space. Seems silly to remove that nice brick wall and replace with wallboard, which isn't as strong. Just cut a hole large enough to fish the wire through the 6" space and then drill into the brick for your TV bracket. While cumbersome, the TV isn't really that heavy. Get the proper mollies to connect the bracket to the brick and you should be set. Good luck! How big is the TV?


----------



## RICKM15752 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dadflynn,
Thanks for the reply. The television will be 55". I decided to keep the brick and I may use some type of decorative raceway to hide any wiring. I think some people with similar fireplaces remove a brick to install an electrical box. I'm not that concerned about cords showing.


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

RICKM15752 said:


> Dadflynn,
> Thanks for the reply. The television will be 55". I decided to keep the brick and I may use some type of decorative raceway to hide any wiring. I think some people with similar fireplaces remove a brick to install an electrical box. I'm not that concerned about cords showing.


My son has a similiar setup which we completed last year. We cut into the side and fished the wires up to a hole behind the TV. We ran an outlet and then he went to Lowes(I think Lowes) and bought a special cable about 15' long to connect the TV to the cable box which sits on a small table off to the side of the fireplace. If you do this beware of the fact you will be tilting the TV down as far as the mount will allow so you can see it well. This will cramp your ability to have your wires come out near the bottom of the TV. Better to run them so your connections are nearer the top of the TV. You'll have more space near the top. Good luck. His was not brick so we attached a piece of 3/4" inch plywood for the mount. You shouldn't need this as the brick will be strong enough. Just use a masonry bit (1/4") to drill for the plastic mollies. His TV is about the same size.


----------

